# Airport Express et mot de passe



## gutiero (14 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'aurais aimé savoir comment créer un mot de passe pour ma connexion Airport afin qu'aucun autre ordinateur 'malveillant' ne puisse se connecter à celle ci...

Merci pour votre aide...

PS: J'ai deux mac qui doivent pouvoir se connecter à la borne d'accès


----------



## Zyrol (15 Novembre 2006)

tu te connectes sur ta borne airport, &#224; l'aide du logiciel Airport administration.

Une fois dans les pages de config, tu selectionnes l'onglet airport
puis modifier s&#233;curit&#233; sans fil.

tu selectionnes s&#233;curit&#233; WPA personnel(pour un usage familial, &#231;a suffit largement), tu d&#233;finis un mot de passe et zou c'est termin&#233;.

Ensuite, sur chaque mac, tu selectionnes ton r&#233;seau dans l'icone airport, tu tapes ton mot de passe et c'est tout.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (15 Novembre 2006)

1&#176; Ouvrir admin airport qui se trouve dans&#160;: disque dur/applications/utilitaires.
2&#176; cliquer sur configurer
3&#176; cliquer sur modifier la s&#233;curit&#233; sans fil 
4&#176; Choisir le type de s&#233;curit&#233; Wep, Wep 64 ou Web 128 c&#8217;est &#224; dire de 4 a 16 (ou 13) caract&#232;res pour le mot de passe

Ensuite lorsque tu connecteras un mac ou pc sur l&#8217;airport il te demandera le mot de passe.


----------



## gutiero (15 Novembre 2006)

Merci à vous deux, super sympa !!


----------

